# Still no  match with RCI



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2017)

I put in a request last November for an October 7 check in at any Disney resort (Orlando). This is for a 1 bedroom at any DVC property. Since I am beginning to think this exchange isn't going to happen, can anyone recommend any other websites where I can rent from an owner. Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 14, 2017)

DVC point inventory is pretty much fully booked for that week---there are a scattered few individual nights here and there, but that's it. If you want to stay on property that week, you will need to rent from Disney directly.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2017)

bnoble said:


> DVC point inventory is pretty much fully booked for that week---there are a scattered few individual nights here and there, but that's it. If you want to stay on property that week, you will need to rent from Disney directly.


Is it possible there may still be some owner rentals out there?


----------



## famy27 (Aug 14, 2017)

I know this isn't super-helpful to you now, but October and November DVC exchanges are the hardest ones to get. It's easier to get Christmas than it is to get October. I have successfully traded into DVC in every month of the year other than October. And limiting the search to one specific day just makes it that much more unlikely that you'll get a match. If you had a search for all of October and November, you'd probably get a match (In fact, there have been several sightings of one particular November week). But if you only have one day in your OGS, I'd say your chance of making a match is pretty much non-existent. 

Renting from an owner will probably be somewhat of a tough proposition, but you could certainly try one of the owner rental boards. Even on the Disney website, pretty much everything is booked. You can keep an eye out for cancellations at the 45-day window. Maybe something will appear. I wish you luck in your search, and if I see something pop up, I'll let you know.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2017)

I was trying to obtain this DVC for my son's family. Fortunately they do have a back up plan. This is their kids school fall break so that's why there is only 1 check in date. Thanks for the info bnoble and fam27.
Carolyn


----------



## jjlovecub (Aug 14, 2017)

famy27 said:


> I know this isn't super-helpful to you now, but October and November DVC exchanges are the hardest ones to get. It's easier to get Christmas than it is to get October. I have successfully traded into DVC in every month of the year other than October. And limiting the search to one specific day just makes it that much more unlikely that you'll get a match. If you had a search for all of October and November, you'd probably get a match (In fact, there have been several sightings of one particular November week). But if you only have one day in your OGS, I'd say your chance of making a match is pretty much non-existent.
> 
> Renting from an owner will probably be somewhat of a tough proposition, but you could certainly try one of the owner rental boards. Even on the Disney website, pretty much everything is booked. You can keep an eye out for cancellations at the 45-day window. Maybe something will appear. I wish you luck in your search, and if I see something pop up, I'll let you know.



Pardon my ignorance but Disney never seems super busy in October. Why is that the hardest time to get? Thanks


----------



## bnoble (Aug 14, 2017)

Carolyn said:


> Is it possible there may still be some owner rentals out there?


Only if they speculatively booked it. There won't be many of those, because the general-purpose rental market is so strong. There might be someone who booked e.g. a Beach Club or Boardwalk View room around then, but it will cost you a significant premium.



jjlovecub said:


> Pardon my ignorance but Disney never seems super busy in October. Why is that the hardest time to get? Thanks


As more and more owners reach empty-nest status, they no longer need to travel during school breaks. The Fall/early Winter period has low point costs, unique offerings in the parks (Food & Wine, the two Parties, and fall/winter holiday decorations), and quite nice weather. As a result, the period from the start of Food & Wine through the Marathon weekend has become what DVC insiders refer to as "Fall Frenzy."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 14, 2017)

Retired people have the time off from work. October is mostly FREE of harsh, cold weather thru out the USA .. no family holidays; yard work is DONE; not humid or HOT in Florida; not the rainy season in FL; kids are back in school.

In early November, is Election Day, the weather turns cold, home chores where the leaves fall off the trees, cleaning up the flower beds & the summer gardens, tighten up the home for winter cold and then get ready, for the Thanksgiving guests at the Grandparents or with the children ... plus Christmas shopping starts.

A Big Plus for DVC owners, this is a LOW points needed season to stay onsite.


----------



## blondietink (Aug 21, 2017)

We have gone to WDW a couple of times in October and it is really crowded. Many schools have break in the middle, there is some big 2 weeks break for those in England, Halloween, Food & Wine Fest, good weather, inexpensive points, etc.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 21, 2017)

They didn't offer free dining during October (even on their bounce back, I believe.) Between F&W and MNSSHP, they are booked.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 21, 2017)

Lots of spec renters on the Mouseowners forum.
They have to have a ressie booked to post on MO forum and it cannot be for 
a full week to prevent RCI ressies from being rented.
You may have luck there.  
I tried getting something for October with my DVC points, but I don't see anything I can use.
Lots of straggling mid week 1 nights so you'll definitely need a spec rental.
Good luck.


----------



## Rob562 (Aug 22, 2017)

Can anyone give an insight into when the mid-to-late October timeframe gets booked to the point of not being able to get a consecutive 7-or-8-night stay in a 2-bedroom?

We're looking at renting points for an October 2018 trip. We're planning on going through one of the rental companies and know we will most likely have to rent more than 7 months out because of Food & Wine. While of course Boardwalk/Beach would be ideal, we're not holding our breath on that. OKW or Saratoga will be fine for us. (A further complication is that we may end up being a large group, so we may be looking at a couple of 2-bedrooms with a Studio or two thrown in)

At the moment I was going to start having conversations with the group around New Years' to begin planning and booking, but any insight of just how far before the 7-month window (which for an Oct trip would be March) we'd need would be appreciated.

-Rob


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 22, 2017)

Rob562 said:


> Can anyone give an insight into when the mid-to-late October timeframe gets booked to the point of not being able to get a consecutive 7-or-8-night stay in a 2-bedroom?
> 
> We're looking at renting points for an October 2018 trip. We're planning on going through one of the rental companies and know we will most likely have to rent more than 7 months out because of Food & Wine. While of course Boardwalk/Beach would be ideal, we're not holding our breath on that. OKW or Saratoga will be fine for us. (A further complication is that we may end up being a large group, so we may be looking at a couple of 2-bedrooms with a Studio or two thrown in)
> 
> ...



My guess is as soon as those weeks are available to be booked they are gone for that timeframe. Especially 2 BR or larger. You're probably going to pay a premium for that rental also. There should be availability at SSR, but I doubt you will find BWV or BCV.

Another option would be to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. It's a five minute ride to Epcot or the BWV or BCV parking lots. Bonnet Creek is very large  and can be booked up to 13 months in advance. Should be very easy to get a rental there. It's not Disney, but it's very nice, close and convenient.


----------



## Dean (Aug 22, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> My guess is as soon as those weeks are available to be booked they are gone for that timeframe. Especially 2 BR or larger. You're probably going to pay a premium for that rental also. There should be availability at SSR, but I doubt you will find BWV or BCV.
> 
> Another option would be to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. It's a five minute ride to Epcot or the BWV or BCV parking lots. Bonnet Creek is very large  and can be booked up to 13 months in advance. Should be very easy to get a rental there. It's not Disney, but it's very nice, close and convenient.


They have not been depositing 2 BR for a couple of years and all of the deposits I've seen for some time are SSR with just a few OKW or AKV.  Historically getting a 1 BR with a search placed well ahead of time hasn't been difficult, at least the last few years.  Apparently this year is different with less availability.


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 22, 2017)

Rob562 said:


> Can anyone give an insight into when the mid-to-late October timeframe gets booked to the point of not being able to get a consecutive 7-or-8-night stay in a 2-bedroom?
> 
> We're looking at renting points for an October 2018 trip. We're planning on going through one of the rental companies and know we will most likely have to rent more than 7 months out because of Food & Wine. While of course Boardwalk/Beach would be ideal, we're not holding our breath on that. OKW or Saratoga will be fine for us. (A further complication is that we may end up being a large group, so we may be looking at a couple of 2-bedrooms with a Studio or two thrown in)
> 
> ...



You are not looking for a trade, correct?  You want to rent DVC points from a mega renter?  I'm not sure what the rules are here about posting other companies' information but I can private message you some names of places that do this if I can figure out how to do it here (a little new here).  Points rentals can vary from between $10/pt to $15/pt, depending on the resort and time of year.  Saratoga Springs is usually easy to obtain thru renting; however, it is a large, sprawling resort and there is no guarantee rooms will be close together if you opt for studio and one bedroom combinations.....although their grand villas are quite beautiful (but pricey), I believe they have 3 bedrooms and 3 baths, pullout couch, large dining area, etc.  Bonnet Creek, as someone else mentioned, is also a good alternative.  If one person purchases an annual pass, then they get free parking at all theme parks....very handy if you don't want to take the shuttle.  The only theme park I will never park at is Magic Kingdom....it takes forever to get from car, to ferry or monorail, get around the lake and through the gate.

Getting back to your other question, studios at BWV and BCV get snatched up immediately when the window opens during "fall frenzy".  Then standard view one bedrooms.  Garden view one bedrooms usually hang around a bit longer, since Boardwalk View one bedrooms are the same amount of points, but most prefer the Boardwalk view.  The two bedrooms there are mostly one bedrooms with the studio as a lockoff and are very hard to come by.  I can think of only a handful of one bedrooms that are not lock offs.

Animal Kingdom also seems to have a lot of availability, as it is a huge resort, but off the beaten path.  If you do go that route, the one bedrooms at Kidani Village are better as they have two full baths, whereas the one bedrooms at Jambo house have one.  However, the studios at Jambo are quite large!


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 23, 2017)

October/November extremely busy - Food and Wine.  DVC members must also book way in advance for this time frame or we are also out of luck.  It has happened to my DVC family members and DVC friends.  Someone might have better luck renting out an existing reservation.  
(2BDRs OKW/SSR and AK - might have some luck) -


----------

